# What Has Happened To Craftbrewer Radio?



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/3/10)

I have been searching the web to find out why Graham Sanders and the Cellarman have stopped producing their podcast. Does anyone know?


----------



## barls (14/3/10)

they are probably in hiding from the lynch mob after the hop buy that will not be spoken of


----------



## Pumpy (14/3/10)

I have never had to dump beer or hops .

what a 'Richard Cranium'


----------



## mccuaigm (14/3/10)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> I have been searching the web to find out why Graham Sanders and the Cellarman have stopped producing their podcast. Does anyone know?



He has decided to take a break it seems, not sure for how long or anything though....


----------



## Effect (14/3/10)

why don't you ask the real craftbrewer person :lol:


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/3/10)

Thanks - I've read the history on this now. Seems an unfortunate affair which got a bit out of hand.


----------



## MarkBastard (14/3/10)

I've heard he's doing monorail podcasts now.


----------



## packetstormer (24/3/10)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Thanks - I've read the history on this now. Seems an unfortunate affair which got a bit out of hand.


Would you care to share the "history" or maybe point me towards it?


----------



## Adamt (24/3/10)

Most of the "history" has been deleted.

The short of it:

- GLS organised a bulk buy of large quantities of Chinese hops.
- Most people weren't happy with how the buy was organised/conducted and the products received.
- Big shitfights when GLS's ego flared and he felt the need to defend everything that occurred, even things that were out of his control. i.e. "There's nothing wrong with these Chinese hops, you just don't have the brewing skills to extract the flavour and aroma."
- GLS left
- Peace returned


----------



## InCider (24/3/10)

*"Would you care to share the "history" or maybe point me towards it?"*

'Well, let's see: First the earth cooled. And, then the dinosaurs came, but they got too big and fat, so they all died, and they turned into oil. And, then the Arabs came and they bought Mercedes Benzes. And, Prince Charles started wearing all of Lady Di's clothes. I couldn't believe it, he took her best summer dress out of the closet, and put it on, and went to town.'


----------



## QldKev (24/3/10)

Many good micro breweries that are using the Chinese hops have informed me GLS has been taken ill from food poisoning after using the Chinese hops. But I can't reveal the source of this information.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/10)

QldKev said:


> Many good micro breweries that are using the Chinese hops have informed me GLS has been taken ill from food poisoning after using the Chinese hops. But I can't reveal the source of this information.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/3/10)

QldKev said:


> Many good micro breweries that are using the Chinese hops have informed me GLS has been taken ill from food poisoning after using the Chinese hops. But I can't reveal the source of this information.







bradsbrew said:


> :lol: :lol:





:lol: :lol:


BYB


----------



## Effect (24/3/10)

QldKev said:


> Many good micro breweries that are using the Chinese hops have informed me GLS has been taken ill from food poisoning after using the Chinese hops. But I can't reveal the source of this information.




:lol:

really annoyed me about source of his information that he could never reveal...


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/10)

InCider said:


> *"Would you care to share the "history" or maybe point me towards it?"*
> 
> 'Well, let's see: First the earth cooled. And, then the dinosaurs came, but they got too big and fat, so they all died, and they turned into oil. And, then the Arabs came and they bought Mercedes Benzes. And, Prince Charles started wearing all of Lady Di's clothes. I couldn't believe it, he took her best summer dress out of the closet, and put it on, and went to town.'


 I like this version. much short than 

Our whole universe was in a hot dense state,
Then nearly fourteen billion years ago expansion started. Wait...
The Earth began to cool,
The autotrophs began to drool,
Neanderthals developed tools,
We built a wall (we built the pyramids),
Math, science, history, unraveling the mysteries,
That all started with the big bang!

"Since the dawn of man" is really not that long,
As every galaxy was formed in less time than it takes to sing this song.
A fraction of a second and the elements were made.
The bipeds stood up straight,
The dinosaurs all met their fate,
They tried to leap but they were late
And they all died (they froze their asses off)
The oceans and pangea
See ya wouldn't wanna be ya
Set in motion by the same big bang!

It all started with the big BANG!

It's expanding ever outward but one day
It will cause the stars to go the other way,
Collapsing ever inward, we won't be here, it wont be hurt
Our best and brightest figure that it'll make an even bigger bang!

Australopithecus would really have been sick of us
Debating out while here they're catching deer (we're catching viruses)
Religion or astronomy, Encarta, Deuteronomy
It all started with the big bang!

Music and mythology, Einstein and astrology
It all started with the big bang!


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/10)

I'm just about to brew a Chinese Cluster Lager (Cruster Raager) today, if my brewing skills are up to it :lol: 

Actually don't mind it as a bittering hop, glad I didn't toss mine. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jbirbeck (24/3/10)

BribieG said:


> I'm just about to brew a Chinese Cluster Lager (Cruster Raager) today, if my brewing skills are up to it :lol:
> 
> Actually don't mind it as a bittering hop, glad I didn't toss mine. :icon_cheers:



I've used the Marco Polo and the cluster. Found them both to be pretty good. MP is pretty fruity, Cluster is Cluster. glad I got some off someone that didn't want any 

Was the craftbrewer podcast anygood.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/3/10)

No it wasn't.


----------



## dpadden (24/3/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> I've used the Marco Polo and the cluster. Found them both to be pretty good. MP is pretty fruity, Cluster is Cluster. glad I got some off someone that didn't want any
> 
> Was the craftbrewer podcast anygood.




I guess like anything it was a matter of opinion, but I didn't mind listening occasionally. Graham for all his faults (and we are all perfect aren't we?) was a very experienced brewer and contributed to many of the "home built" methods many of us use now.

I hope the show comes back some day


----------



## Polar Beer (24/3/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> I've used the Marco Polo and the cluster. Found them both to be pretty good. MP is pretty fruity, Cluster is Cluster. glad I got some off someone that didn't want any
> 
> Was the craftbrewer podcast anygood.



IMO there is a general problem with a lot of podcast's, especially those catering to hobbies; The presenters may be knowledgeable - but they are crap broadcasters. CB radio suffered from this. 
I reckon maybe 25% of the program really dealt with beer and brewing and the remaining 75% was attempts to get back on topic. Graham clearly loves the sound of his own voice and likes to talk A LOT and also very loudly. He does not have a very listenable speaking voice. 

If you can deal with all that (I couldn't), there was good info on offer. Definatley these guys know more about brewing then I do. 

Cheers
Polar


----------



## sinkas (24/3/10)

The podcast was or is ok, but very one-eyed, but also a good round up of current ABC and other news with regard to scinece and beer at times its worth listening to alteast once, for his North Queenslandish use of terms such as "pacifically" instead of specifically, and pronouncing Zymergy, as zigamy,


----------



## bigfridge (24/3/10)

goldy said:


> He has decided to take a break it seems, not sure for how long or anything though....



This could save me some money as I pay for the hosting on the 'real' craftbrewer domain.

I will contact the Guru to find out.


----------



## Scruffy (24/3/10)

Graham Thingy has a few opinions sure; and he may have been mis-sold and misinformed one time, when folk entered into a certain deal involving a cheap source of hops he stated from the outset that he couldn't be held accountable for quality, or delivery, or anything really, - which might have been a bit controversial - but you didn't have to give him any money, nor read the 9000 page accompanying thread, nor is it compulsory to listen to his podcast... streuth, what's wrong with some people... he's probably having a rest.


----------



## Effect (24/3/10)

Scruffy said:


> Graham Thingy has a few opinions sure; and he may have been mis-sold and misinformed one time, when folk entered into a certain deal involving a cheap source of hops he stated from the outset that he couldn't be held accountable for quality, or delivery, or anything really, - which might have been a bit controversial - but you didn't have to give him any money, nor read the 9000 page accompanying thread, nor is it compulsory to listen to his podcast... streuth, what's wrong with some people... he's probably having a rest.




but when the product was bad, he could have just said, well, shit, we got screwed but for only $20...instead of defending the bad hops by swearing that it must be the lack of brewing skill and saying that many people really like them, just can't tell you who.

Indeed, what IS wrong with some people?


----------



## T.D. (24/3/10)

Scruffy said:


> Graham Thingy has a few opinions sure; and he may have been mis-sold and misinformed one time, when folk entered into a certain deal involving a cheap source of hops he stated from the outset that he couldn't be held accountable for quality, or delivery, or anything really, - which might have been a bit controversial - but you didn't have to give him any money, nor read the 9000 page accompanying thread, nor is it compulsory to listen to his podcast... streuth, what's wrong with some people... he's probably having a rest.



I agree. I think some of the crap being said here is a bit rough to be honest. It may not have been the most successful BB but FFS it was the first time anybody has ever seen Chinese hops - everybody knew the risks and uncertainties. I'm not saying GLS handled things perfectly (pretty clear he didn't), but its worth remembering he put a fair bit of effort into organising the BB, even if it didn't turn out the way most hoped it would. Instead of whinging and whining about the quality, while sitting firmly on your arses, maybe you should give some gratitude for the effort he (and those who helped him) put in before he even had a chance to assess the quality.

I didn't get any of the hops, I'll stick to the nobles thanks. But from what I have heard they seem very similar to a lot of Australian varieties (like Cluster, cascade and Tassie Hallertau) - bugger all grunt and less favourable flavours compared to their foreign counterparts. But you don't hear people ripping into those as much, and they cost >5 times more.


----------



## bum (24/3/10)

T.D. said:


> maybe you should give some gratitude for the effort he (and those who helped him) put in before he even had a chance to assess the quality.


 
Prior to everything turning pear-shaped he posted about turning down an offer from the supplier for some samples to check the quality. I think he is getting due gratitude for that element of the BB.


----------



## daemon (24/3/10)

TD: Many of us did appreciate the effort and had posted a thankyou. The hops were worth the gamble and we all knew this going into it. Where people take exception however is when he denied there were any quality problems and accused those who had problems of being bad brewers. Nobody was having a go at him for organising the hops but the silly accusations when trying to start a second buy. 

If he had left it at the fact that it was a gamble that didn't really turn out, I'm sure nobody would have had a problem.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/3/10)

And to think he stated a return was on the cards for another great buy later this year. I have the TV turned off and the popcorn ready h34r: 

Yes, he did rub me the wrong way as well. The rub is that I did not appreciate his statement that if you could not use the hops and get the best out of it, you can't brew. Honestly, this forum is far bigger than GLS. It is now more of a community than what it was when I joined and what with all the wisdom GLS has he should have understood that. 
GLS sort of reminded me of that sheriff in Unforgiven its either my way or.......
Anyway looking forward to his return and most likely demise, but it should be a hell of a ride :lol: Hopefully Darren is back by then to add his twist to another AHB soapy :lol: 

BYB



Edit: 


Daemon said:


> If he had left it at the fact that it was a gamble that didn't really turn out, I'm sure nobody would have had a problem.



Boom Boom


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/10)

So has anyone tried making a Chinese IPA with all their leftovers yet?


----------



## Pollux (24/3/10)

Uber hop burst at 50+g/L.........


Hell, if anyone in Sydney has some of these hops laying about that they won't ever use I'll give it a hit, I'll even donate the grain.


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> So has anyone tried making a Chinese IPA with all their leftovers yet?



They just don't work as an aroma hop, but I have used smaller quantities in an oatmeal stout that was well received, in a couple of English Bitters that turned out ok and a Czech Pilsener that turned out drinkable but woefully short on aroma. I've also used the Cluster as the sole bitterer in a strong brown ale, bottled last night so can't comment yet but the sneak samples tasted ok. As previous posters said if you think they are going to turn out as good as noble hops or "true" German and UK varieties then you would be disappointed. However there are plenty of Non-Chinese hops around that can be a bit underwhelming. As a selection I'd have to say Newport, Admiral and NZ Fuggles. Good workhorse hops but nothing to write home about and in my experience so far, not _that_ much different in quality to the Chinese Cluster and MP.


----------



## Murcluf (24/3/10)

packetstormer said:


> Would you care to share the "history" or maybe point me towards it?


Find this a very interesting first post considering GLS said he was coming back under another name, perhaps he has put in a number and this is just one of his fishing account to feel the love factor???

Perhaps The Real Craftbrewer would like to comment on that....


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> So has anyone tried making a Chinese IPA with all their leftovers yet?



Hey Pete,

If you want to try an IPA you can have my hops. Still got about 1.2kg
Let me know, Ill brim em along Tuesday.

Gregor


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/3/10)

Murcluf said:


> Find this a very interesting first post considering GLS said he was coming back under another name, perhaps he has put in a number and this is just one of his fishing account to feel the love factor???
> 
> Perhaps The Real Craftbrewer would like to comment on that....




No doubt you will be keeping a close eye on happenings :lol: :lol: 





Bloody meerkat's :lol:


----------



## Steve (24/3/10)

So has the original question being answered?

"I have been searching the web to find out why Graham Sanders and the Cellarman have stopped producing their podcast. Does anyone know?"

Yep, good, nothing to look at here, move along, yawn.


----------



## QldKev (24/3/10)

This reminds me of a thread last month, and the month before, and the month before that;;; and next month..

QldKev


----------



## packetstormer (25/3/10)

Murcluf said:


> Find this a very interesting first post considering GLS said he was coming back under another name, perhaps he has put in a number and this is just one of his fishing account to feel the love factor???
> 
> Perhaps The Real Craftbrewer would like to comment on that....



Unlikely. 
I'm not even in the same hemisphere as you guys! I have been listening to GLS for all of last year. I stopped around October and went looking for a new one this week out of interest. When I saw the last one was December I Googled "What happened to Craftbrewer radio" and this thread is 4th in the list. When I saw the cryptic suggestions of a fight I posted a question. Funny, cause I was listening to his Podcast regarding the bulk buy and was thinking I wouldn't go near that even if I could!.

I actually kinda liked his shows though, very knowledgable, if a little arrogant.


----------



## NickB (25/3/10)

Far too much good spelling in your posts packetstormer. Definitely not GLS.... h34r:


Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (25/3/10)

Gregor said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> If you want to try an IPA you can have my hops. Still got about 1.2kg
> Let me know, Ill brim em along Tuesday.
> ...


If I was low on stocks I would maybe consider it for a "why not?!" brew, but no thanks Greg. :beer:


----------



## Barley Belly (25/3/10)




----------



## JimG (29/4/10)

IMHO,

Graham and the Cellarman AKA Craftbrewer radio, were clearly the best brewing podcast out there. They gave us great info, and were funny as hell, didn't take themselves too seriously. They made the brewing network, Jason, Jamil and the boys, look like children.  Except for Palmer, he is pretty cool. And, oh yea, Tasty, he is the best.

In other works, Graham Cellarman, PLEASE COME BACK!


----------



## Wolfy (29/4/10)

JimG said:


> IMHO,
> 
> Graham and the Cellarman AKA Craftbrewer radio, were clearly the best brewing podcast out there.


LOL, interesting first post, if I was a mod here I'm sure I'd have fun matching your IP to other user(s).


----------



## bigfridge (29/4/10)

Wolfy said:


> LOL, interesting first post, if I was a mod here I'm sure I'd have fun matching your IP to other user(s).



It certainly would be interesting - The planning shown here is amazing since they joined in 2008 a few months before you did.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/4/10)

JimG said:


> IMHO,
> 
> Graham and the Cellarman AKA Craftbrewer radio, were clearly the best brewing podcast out there. They gave us great info, and were funny as hell, didn't take themselves too seriously. They made the brewing network, Jason, Jamil and the boys, look like children. Except for Palmer, he is pretty cool. And, oh yea, Tasty, he is the best.
> 
> In other works, Graham Cellarman, PLEASE COME BACK!




I honestly found the Craftbrewer Radio more of a laugh. Having listened to both brewing shows I can't really compare the two. 

GLS comes running over the hill to AHB and then also returns from where he came just as quick. Reckon the only way "most" would listen to him now would be if he registered under an "alias"

BYB


----------



## Batz (29/4/10)

Wolfy said:


> LOL, interesting first post, if I was a mod here I'm sure I'd have fun matching your IP to other user(s).




Yes it does match another user...I'll leave it up to you guys to guess who

Batz


----------



## argon (29/4/10)

Batz said:


> Yes it does match another user...I'll leave it up to you guys to guess who
> 
> Batz



butters????


----------



## QldKev (29/4/10)

Batz said:


> Yes it does match another user...I'll leave it up to you guys to guess who
> 
> Batz



it's his mum :super:


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

Batz said:


> Yes it does match another user...I'll leave it up to you guys to guess who
> Batz



Too bad if their on a dynamic IP in the same suburb/exchange as somone. 

Static however.... Got the lion caged.

I'd hope it was butters.. i really do! :beerbang:


----------



## Wolfy (29/4/10)

bigfridge said:


> It certainly would be interesting - The planning shown here is amazing since they joined in 2008 a few months before you did.


The same person posting under multiple accounts is something that I've had to deal with as a mod of various other forums numerous times before. Sometimes the multiple accounts are created by accident (_maybe JimG wanted to use a nickname to post rather than his real name_) but more often they are created to deliberately shit-stir, cause trouble or promote other nefarious agenda - maybe this is a case of both.
_Edit: More interesting is if it was a mod who has the ability to edit start dates, is butters a mod?_


----------



## Siborg (29/4/10)

argon said:


> butters????


I've read a few posts by butters. And I've noticed a few people really miss him (stating: come back butters). What happened? Was he banned?


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

Siborg said:


> I've read a few posts by butters. And I've noticed a few people really miss him (stating: come back butters). What happened? Was he banned?



Lets not go there, these two posts might even get pulled over it.


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/10)

:icon_offtopic: He's in email contact with a few members. Working hard and managing to knock out the odd brew. He resigned on Post 4000 IIRC. His main nemesis no longer posts either, don't know the story behind that however. As they say, move along, nothing to see here :icon_cheers:


----------



## goomboogo (29/4/10)

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic: He's in email contact with a few members. Working hard and managing to knock out the odd brew. He resigned on Post 4000 IIRC. His main nemesis no longer posts either, don't know the story behind that however. As they say, move along, nothing to see here :icon_cheers:



I assumed the nemesis you refer to was JimG. Darren was always a big fan of Townsville.


----------



## Stuster (29/4/10)

I think Bribie was referring to Butters.


----------



## felten (29/4/10)

That sucks, I started browsing this forum almost exactly 1 year ago and Butters was always a fantastic source of brewing knowledge for me when I was starting out


----------



## goomboogo (29/4/10)

Stuster said:


> I think Bribie was referring to Butters.



Bribie referred to Butters's nemesis ("his nemesis no longer posts"). My assumption was that Bribie believed Darren was the arch nemesis of Butters. My second assumption was that JimG was in fact Darren. This is like an episode of Scooby Do where the villain is unmasked at the end of the episode. Or is it more like a story line from Days of Our Lives.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

goomboogo said:


> Bribie referred to Butters's nemesis ("his nemesis no longer posts"). My assumption was that Bribie believed Darren was the arch nemesis of Butters.



Renegade *cough*


----------



## goomboogo (29/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Renegade *cough*



I forgot about him. What name did renegade go under when he was first on here? Jase or something like that.


----------



## /// (29/4/10)

I must comment on the attempts to character assassinate GLS - its too late, he did it so well on the HBD so many years ago that theres no need for a reprise!

Have I been around so long I still remember the HBD ... thats scary .... ???


----------



## Armstrong (29/4/10)

/// said:


> I must comment on the attempts to character assassinate GLS - its too late, he did it so well on the HBD so many years ago that theres no need for a reprise!
> 
> Have I been around so long I still remember the HBD ... thats scary .... ???



I remember HBD ... and if that didn't do it, meeting him in person did!


----------



## JimG (30/4/10)

Guys, you are cracking me up and making way too much of this. I started listening to GLS a few years back when I first started brewing, and honestly enjoyed the banter and information. When I didn't see a new show since December, I thought he might be sick. I googled GLS and found this thread. 

I admit that I took a cheap shot at the BN, but all in fun. Their shows have actually been getting better lately with more brewing info.

I am from the States so really don't know much about GLS history.

And, I am not anyone else on the forum.

But, good brewing to all, it is a great hobby.

Jim


----------



## bum (1/6/10)

Can't be GLS unless he's employed a proof-reader.


----------



## KaOZ (18/7/10)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> I have been searching the web to find out why Graham Sanders and the Cellarman have stopped producing their podcast. Does anyone know?



I luv the way GLS pushes the buttons on a whole bunch of you out there and thats the point that most you miss. 

Long liv da _revolution comrades FEAR NO BEER!

KaOZ
_


----------



## Fourstar (18/7/10)

KaOZ said:


> I luv the way GLS pushes the buttons on a whole bunch of you out there and thats the point that most you miss.
> 
> Long liv da _revolution comrades FEAR NO BEER!
> 
> ...




This is _strange _


----------



## manticle (18/7/10)

KaOZ said:


> I luv the way GLS pushes the buttons on a whole bunch of you out there and thats the point that most you miss.
> 
> Long liv da _revolution comrades FEAR NO BEER!
> 
> ...



Totally. He's like Boyd Rice only for brewers.

Subvert the system yo.


----------



## haysie (18/7/10)

KaOZ said:


> I luv the way GLS pushes the buttons on a whole bunch of you out there and thats the point that most you miss.
> 
> Long liv da _revolution comrades FEAR NO BEER!
> 
> ...




Dickhead  The whole bunch or most or whose eating the bananas with their hmmm first post.


----------



## QldKev (18/7/10)

oh no, I'm scared!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (18/7/10)

haysie said:


> Dickhead  The whole bunch or most or whose eating the bananas with their hmmm first post.



C'mon haysie I thought you were king of letting people have an opinion. Or are they only allowed to have an opinion when you agree.


----------



## Duff (18/7/10)

Colonel Sanders is still here under 'The Real Craftbrewer' sign on. Surely it's not that hard. 

Send a PM to him regarding the radio show.


----------



## goomboogo (18/7/10)

KaOZ said:


> I luv the way GLS pushes the buttons on a whole bunch of you out there and thats the point that most you miss.
> 
> Long liv da _revolution comrades FEAR NO BEER!
> 
> ...



The proof reader is still on holidays.


----------



## Pennywise (18/7/10)

I'd like to know why the account (the real craftbrewer) still even exists, I thought it was against forum rules to have more than one account?


----------



## bum (18/7/10)

Assuming, of course, that it even is him and not someone stirring the pot.

Either way, all we're doing is feeding his already bloated ego. Let sleeping dogs lie until he comes back to let them out (or some other equally forced metaphor).


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (18/7/10)

I am laughing as I read where this thread has tracked since I asked a very innocent question. Like some of the other members I have learnt a great deal from listening to GLS, but (figuratively speaking) what you see is what you get, and perhaps if people had a better appreciation of the personality they were dealing with, they might have been a bit more circumspect in being offended by his bluster, however misdirected it might have been. Ah, well, hindsight... never take seriously an email/post that you need to scroll down more than a page to read.

In relation to my initial question, I am guessing that GLS has taken the opportunity to take a break after doing the podcast for many years and that we may well hear from him again next year. 

I look forward to further posts in this thread with bemusement.


----------



## bum (18/7/10)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> I am laughing as I read where this thread has tracked since I asked a very innocent question. Like some of the other members I have learnt a great deal from listening to GLS, but (figuratively speaking) what you see is what you get, and perhaps if people had a better appreciation of the personality they were dealing with, they might have been a bit more circumspect in being offended by his bluster, however misdirected it might have been. Ah, well, hindsight... never take seriously an email/post that you need to scroll down more than a page to read.


 

To be fair to those who are lambasting GLS, I do recall being one of the (extremely) few who openly called the man a cock about his posting habits when he was setting up the bulk buy (I had nothing against the buy, just the man). It was only after he refused to accept anyone's (almost everyone's) negative reviews of the hops that he became the figure of widespread mockery you witness today. Anyway, I don't think people were offended by his "bluster" but by his thick-as-pigshit nature.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (18/7/10)

I've been to Townsville - the place does that to people.


----------



## bcp (19/7/10)

Please consult the archives for:
i. Chinese hops discussion
ii. In-depth lambasting sessions about said person.

Think it's all been said, with lots of colourful expression. Can we move on? Don't know the person, never listened to the radio show, but just a personal view don't like to see anyone who isn't hidden behind an avatar getting very publicly hit for months and months at every turn. No offence meant to anyone. Don't hit me.


----------



## Murdoch (19/7/10)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> I've been to Townsville - the place does that to people.




Thats a bit harsh
I cant comment on the man as I don't know him & joined the forum after "what happened" ......... but I do know Townsville

I`ve been to Sydney .............. hope it doesn't reflect on you


----------

